# Wakü Step 7 Xspc AGB + Laing Pumpe Frage



## Acid (13. Januar 2010)

*Wakü Step 7 Xspc AGB + Laing Pumpe Frage*

Hallo,

ich habe soeben ein wakü komplettset erstanden  bei ebay...



 *360er Radiator*​
 *3x 120mm Lüfter (Noiseblocker Ultra Silent Fan SX1)*​
 *1x Abdeckgitter für Radiator 360*​
 *5,25" Aqua Computer Ausgleichsbehälter (belegt 2 freie Schächte)*​
 *Eheim 230V Kreiselpumpe*​
 *CPU-Kühler für Sockel 478 (könnte auch auf andere Sockel passen) Abstand Loch zu Loch: 2x 6,1cm und 2x 7,7cm*​
 *Northbridge Kühler 8cm Diagonal Abstand*​
 *4x Schwarze Kunststoffwinkel 90°*​
 *5x Schwarze Kunststoffwinkel 90° mit Gewinde*​
 *4x Messingwinkel 90°*​
 *1x Absperrhahn*​
 *1x Entlüfter*​
hier mal ein bild.... ich würde gerne wissen um was für einen radiator es sich handelt... nur für den fall dass ihn jemand erkennen kann... der verkäufer wusste nichts genaues nur dass auf der seite heatkiller steht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zudem würde ich mich über eine wertschätzung sehr freuen.....

ich denke northbridge kühler wird nicht bei mir passen und cpu auch eher nicht... ich habe ein evga p55ftw mit 1156 bohrungen und 775 bohrungen... falls mich jemand dass gegenteil lehrt bin ich darüber ebenfalls erfreut


----------



## drunkendj (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen*

Wenn auf dem Radi Heatkiller steht könnte das einer von Watercool sein.  Werteinschätzung ist schwierig. Die komponeten sehen auf dem Bild gepflegt aus ich würde da etwa 60 euro für ausgeben. Mfg


----------



## Acid (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen*



drunkendj schrieb:


> Wenn auf dem Radi Heatkiller steht könnte das einer von Watercool sein.  Werteinschätzung ist schwierig. Die komponeten sehen auf dem Bild gepflegt aus ich würde da etwa 60 euro für ausgeben. Mfg




findest 60euro nicht bisschen wenig? wenn man bedenkt dass allein der agb schon fast soviel kostet mit laufwerksschacht.

dann die lüfter jeweils 15euro.

Um was für eine pumpe es sich genau handelt weiß ich leider auch noch nicht.......


----------



## Xylezz (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/d01264910289630038881e0d9650a75b

Das dürfte es ca sein (Radiator ist nur exemplarisch!, Lüfter auch exemplarisch als "preisdummy")

Ich denke wenn du mehr als 60-75€ bezahlt hast war das ein böser Fehler. Die Pumpe ist EOL, wird nicht mehr hergestellt. Ist aber keine schlechte. Der Prozessorkühler ist nun wirklich betagt, genau wie der NB Kühler. Und die Anschlüsse.....ihgitt ^^


----------



## Gast XXXX (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen*

Mach mal das *s* bei https raus bei deinem Link.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen*

Je nach Version war der Aquatube überteuert.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer

Für die Lüfter würde ich nie im Leben je 15 € ausgeben. Da kann man ja gleich neue kaufen.

Die Pumpe: schau halt mal aufs Typenschild. Der CPU Kühler passt auf kein Aktuelles Board.

Der Radi ist ein Watercool HTSF 360 Triple, der ist nicht gerade berauschend von der Leistung her, da Röhrenradiator. 

Der Kleinkram ist auch net viel Wert, da alles auf Push In Anschlüsse ausgelegt ist.


----------



## drunkendj (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen*

@Acid    Ich würde nicht mehr als 60 Euro ausgeben weil nur der Radi, Lüfter und der Agb brauchbar sind. Die Pumpe ist nicht schlecht, hab auch noch irgendwo so eine, aber ist 230 Volt. Find ich für Wakü icht so passend. Deshalb mein ich sind 60 Euro angemessen. Ist aber natürlich ansichtsache.Mfg


----------



## Xylezz (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Mach mal das *s* bei https raus bei deinem Link.


 
Wieso? :> Ich hab den einfach so aus der Addresszeile kopiert ^^


----------



## VJoe2max (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen*

Das s darf drin bleiben aber du solltest den link verwenden der in dem roten Kasten angegeben ist - also:
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/d01264910289630038881e0d9650a75b

Ansonsten kann den Warenkorb niemand außer dir sehen, wenn er auf deinen Link klickt


----------



## Xylezz (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen*

Au wie peinlich >.< Das ist mir noch nie passiert :x


----------



## Acid (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen*

sooo nun lösen wir mal auf  ich habe 44euro zzgl. versand bezahlt....

den agb werde ich verwenden, radiator auch erstmal... und wenn die pumpe ganz gut ist wie ihr sagt kommt sie auch mit rein..... cpu kühler werd ich mir einen neuen kaufen müssen....

aber für 44 euro konnte ich nicht nein sagen 

@johnny b ich meinte mit 15euro den neupreis eines lüfters  

ich werds am freitag bezahlen gehen, komme vorher nicht zur bank... dann kann ich nächste woche genaueres sagen....


aber noch eine frage pumpe könnte doch theoritisch auch diese sein oder? : http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p742_Eheim-Universalpumpe-1262-230-Volt.html

nochmal zu den push in anschlüssen hatte die bisher noch nicht gehabt.... die sind also nicht so der burner? wie ist dass prinzip man steck den schlauch einfach rein und er wird durch den anschluss fixiert oder wie?


----------



## Xylezz (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen*

Ich denke nicht Tim. 

Es ist Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim 1046-790 230Volt EOL Eheim 1046-790 230Volt EOL 49068 da bin ich ziemlich sicher. Es ist verdammt unterschiedlich das jemand mit einer 100 Euro Pumpe alles im Set verkauft und nicht drauf hinweist.

MfG Xy


----------



## Madz (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen*

Die Anschlüsse würde ich nicht verwenden. Man muss penibel genau beim Schlauch schneiden sein, den Schlauch auf keinen Fall zu stark unter Zug setzen, ansonsten kommt es zu Leckagen.


----------



## Acid (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen*

alles klar, hatte eh vor mir vernickelte zu kaufen.......

achso wie ist dass mit der pumpe muss ich diese immer seperat an u. ausschalten?


----------



## Udel0272 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen*

Die Pumpe must du denn (am besten mit ner Steckdosenleiste "abschaltbar") seperat ein und aus schalten.

Wenn du dir es natürlich angewöhnst (auch strom-spar-technisch) deine ganzen PC sachen nach benuzung an dieser Leiste abzuschalten ist das natürlich kein problem.

Ist natürlich blöd wenn du mal vergist die leiste abzuschalten denn rennt die pump so lange bis dir das wieder einfällt!


----------



## Madz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen*

Macht der Pumpe aber nichts. Schliesslich kommen die aus der Aquaristik.


----------



## Acid (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen*

dass nervt ja......  

ich hab noch einige aquarien pumpen da... sind sogar sehr gute dabei.... aber die ``umzubauen`` ist sicher sehr schwierig oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen*



Acid schrieb:


> sooo nun lösen wir mal auf  ich habe 44euro zzgl. versand bezahlt....
> 
> den agb werde ich verwenden, radiator auch erstmal... und wenn die pumpe ganz gut ist wie ihr sagt kommt sie auch mit rein..... cpu kühler werd ich mir einen neuen kaufen müssen....
> 
> ...




Radiator: Ich tippe auf Watercool Heattransformer Flat ("HTF") 3. Für den HTSF wirkt er mir zu hoch (Bild von der Seite würde helfen), außerdem hat WC kurz nach der Einführung der Super Flat auch das neue Blendendesign eingeführt. Obs die HTF 2 auch schon im Voll-Edelstahldesign gab, weiß ich grad nicht. Zu frühen So478 Zeiten müssten die noch am Markt gewesen sein.

AGB: Guck genau hin, wie es mit Korrosion aussieht, insbesondere an Gewinden.

Pumpe: Ich tippe auf eine 1048 - man kann aber auch einfach mal das Typenschild ablesen. Ein solides Stück Technik sollte es auf alle Fälle sein, im Falle der 1048 vielleicht ein bißchen zu brummig im Vergleich zu einer hochgeregelten Aquastream o.ä.. Wenns eine 1046 ist (die 1250 ist definitiv dicker), handelt es sich sowieso um die 230V-Empfehlung.

CPU-Kühler: An die Lochposition des So478 kommt kein anderer Sockel ran. Zu der Bodenplatte müsste es aber andere Plexideckel/Halterungen geben. Ich persönlich würde mal gucken, ob man nicht einfach zwei passende Löcher bohren und das Ding auf die Northbridge verlegen kann.

NB-Kühler: Ähnlich - Halterung austauschen oder selberbauen.

Anschlüsse: Ich rate insbesondere Anfängern nicht zu P'n'C, aber man muss auch festhalten, dass sie jahrelang sehr weit verbreitet waren und nur wenige Systeme dran gestorben sind. Man muss halt sorgfältig arbeiten (und mit PUR-Schlauch leben)

Lüfter: imho für die Tonne



Preis: Für Radi und Pumpe in gutem Zustand okay. Wenn die Aquatube in gutem Zustand ist und du eh eine haben willst ein guter Preis.
Wenn das ganze in dem Zustand ist, den ich bei einem Kauf von ggf. 8 Jahre alten Komponenten prinzipiell erwarte: Wucher.



Bezüglich "Umbau" von Aquarienpumpen: Solange es keine reinen Tauchpumpen sind, besteht die einzige Herausforderung darin, passende G1/4" Anschlüsse für das Schlauchmaß zu finden, das an die Pumpe passt - was heutzutage aber kein großes Problem sein sollte. Kompliziert wirds nur, wenn man die Wakü-Schläuche direkt an die Pumpe anschließen will und es keine passenden Adapter für die dort verwendeten Gewinde gibt. (was eher die Regel denn die Ausnahem sein sollte.


----------



## Acid (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen*

hey danke für deine ausführliche antwort....


ich habe hier im forum einen tfc xchanger tripple gekauft ich denke damit lässt sich dann schon mehr anfangen 

jetzt habe ich noch ein paar fragen...

welche schlauchdicke sollte ich verwenden? bzw. macht es einen unterschied ob ich einen dicken oder dünnen verwende?

und bzgl. des einbaus ich habe ein silverstone fortress 02 da soll er auf den boden kommen.......
von werk aus sind da 3x 180mm lüfter verbaut würde es sinn machen wenn ich die lüfter umdrehe dass sie die wärme nach unten abtransportieren und ich den radi einfach darauf montiere?

Oder wird es besser sein wenn ich 2 180mm lüfter wegmache und 3 120mm lüfter hinsetzte die den radi kühlen?


----------



## Madz (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen*

Für den Radiator solltest du die passende Lüftergröße verwenden und sie idealerweise, zum Radi in hin mit Entkoppler abdichten.

Schlauch würde ich 11/8 oder 16/10 nehmen. Diese haben die besten Verlegeeigenschaften und der 16/10 erreicht super Durchflusswerte.


----------



## Schmiddy (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen Step 2 need Einbauinfos *

Desweiteren werden ausschließlich 90°-Anschlüsse verwendet. Das ist auch nicht so toll vom Strömungswiederstand her... natürlich ganz abgesehn davon, dass mman bei den Schläuchen wie bereits erwähnt aufpassen muss.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen*



Acid schrieb:


> welche schlauchdicke sollte ich verwenden? bzw. macht es einen unterschied ob ich einen dicken oder dünnen verwende?



In der Kühlleistung nicht - zu Verlegeeigenschaften hat Madz alles wichtige gesagt.



> von werk aus sind da 3x 180mm lüfter verbaut würde es sinn machen wenn ich die lüfter umdrehe dass sie die wärme nach unten abtransportieren und ich den radi einfach darauf montiere?



Lüftung nach unten ist immer problematisch, weil man sicher stellen muss, dass die warme Luft, wenn sie nach oben steigt, nicht nochmal angesaugt wird.


----------



## Acid (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In der Kühlleistung nicht - zu Verlegeeigenschaften hat Madz alles wichtige gesagt.
> 
> 
> 
> Lüftung nach unten ist immer problematisch, weil man sicher stellen muss, dass die warme Luft, wenn sie nach oben steigt, nicht nochmal angesaugt wird.




also denkst du sollte ich sie lieber nach oben hin montieren? dass hätte halt zur folge dass die warme luft nochmal durchs komplette case kommt..... und nicht direkt nach unten abgetragen wird?

okai schläuche werde ich dann 16/10 nehmen...

@schmiddy die anschlüsse werden eh nicht verwendet..... hätte am liebsten matt schwarze muss mal schauen obs die überhaupt gibt für diese schlauchgröße.....


----------



## Xylezz (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen Step 2 need Einbauinfos *

Caseking.de - Online-Shop für Modding, Gaming, Gehäuse, Kühler und Hardware Zubehör

Gibt aufjedenfall 16/11mm Anschlüsse  Aber der Preis ist MEHR als deftig.

MfG Xy


----------



## Acid (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen Step 2 need Einbauinfos *

ja preis ist schon hart..... aber passt leider wesentlich besser in mein system als die nickel.....

blöde frage wenn ich 16:10er schlauch nehmen kann ich dann 16,11 anschlüsse verwenden? weil habe bisher nur 90° 16.10 gefunden.....

also leider blick ich da gerade garnicht mehr durch 16/10 16/11 1/4 auf 3/8el ;D

kann mir irgendein hilffreudiger user mal genau sagen welche anschlüsse ich von brauche wenn ich 16/10 schlauch verwende? ich werde erstmal nur cpu kühlen, jedoch würde ich gerne schon die anschlüsse für die graka mitbestellen...... 

also ka ihr wisst dass ja besser 5 mal winkel und 6 mal normal... sollte ja reichen oder?


----------



## Xylezz (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen Step 2 need Einbauinfos *

Die haben von Bitspower auch Winkel, aber halt für 1/4 Gewinde für die du also n extra Anschluss bräuchtest  Und ja du kriegst 16/10er Schlauch auch auf die Anschlüsse rauf

MfG Xy


----------



## Acid (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen Step 2 need Einbauinfos *



Xylezz schrieb:


> Die haben von Bitspower auch Winkel, aber halt für 1/4 Gewinde für die du also n extra Anschluss bräuchtest  Und ja du kriegst 16/10er Schlauch auch auf die Anschlüsse rauf
> 
> MfG Xy




so hab ich mir dass schon gedacht... ja dass ist ja mal clever gemacht 

naja dann nehm ich 10 normale und 5 solcher winkel dazu dass sollte reichen oder?


----------



## Xylezz (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen Step 2 need Einbauinfos *

Ist das dein Ernst? Du kaufst sau günstig n Set das ok ist und kaufst dir Anschlüsse für 100€?


----------



## Acid (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen Step 2 need Einbauinfos *

hehe nee ich hab dass set eigl nur gekauft weils halt ein super preis war... hab mir wie gesagt heute schon einen xchanger radi gekauft im forum, werde von dem set eigentlich nur die aquatube verwenden und die pumpe auch nur bis ich was besseres hab..... gut die lüfter noch....

habs mir aber gerade mal durchgerechnet also 10 normale und 5 winkel würden 130euro kosten inkl. porto... ich glaube dass ist es wirklich nicht wert.... dann wer ich halt wohl doch die black nickel nehmen müssen....... die würden ca 50 kosten.... dass ist schon ein unterschied....


----------



## Xylezz (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen Step 2 need Einbauinfos *

Anders gesagt du bist auf ebay weil es dir Spaß macht unnötigen Tand zu kaufen? ^^


----------



## Madz (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen Step 2 need Einbauinfos *

Hey, bei Ebay hab ich letztes jahr einen SIlentstar Dual für 2,50€ geschossen.  Das Teil war super in Schuss.


----------



## Xylezz (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen Step 2 need Einbauinfos *

Ich frag mich bis heute welcher Gehirn amputierte da nicht einen Notfall 2t Account mit dem Namen von nem Kumpel gemacht hat um seine Sachen nicht für 2,50€ loszuwerden ^^


----------



## Acid (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen Step 2 need Einbauinfos *

Hey nennt mal mein Ultra Schnäppchen nicht unnötigen Tand   

Ja stimmt mit eBay aber größere Firmen bei denen täglich ka 1000 Artikel auslaufen können nicht einfach mal hochbieten


----------



## zettiii (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen Step 2 need Einbauinfos *

@ Madz : war das zufällig der, den du mir verkauft hast ? 

@ Acid : Ich würde dir auch 120mm Lüfter für den Radi empfehlen, und wie du schon sagst, nur Pumpe und AGB weiter benutzen 
Lüfterentkoppler sind übrigens beim Radi bei


----------



## Madz (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen Step 2 need Einbauinfos *

Ne, war Anfang des Jahres.


----------



## zettiii (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen Step 2 need Einbauinfos *

Achso, da bin ich ja beruhigt 
Achja, wir sehen uns auf der Con, oder ? 
Sry für ot


----------



## Madz (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen Step 2 need Einbauinfos *

Klar.


----------



## Acid (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen Step 2 need Einbauinfos *

np ich seh dass nicht so eng mit off topic  den radi kauf ich übrigens von zettii 

joa ich werd 120mm lüfter verwenden.......


----------



## Acid (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen Step 2 need Einbauinfos *

wollte gerade anschlüsse bestellen jedoch gibt es bei aquatuning keine für 16/10 bzw es gibt keinen geraden anschlüsse....

winkel würde ich diese nehmen sollte ja passen oder?
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 16/10 & 16/11mm Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar G1/4 - kompakt - black nickel 16/10 & 16/11mm Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar G1/4 - kompakt - black nickel 62223

gerade gibt es nur diese 16/12 Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 15,9/11,1mm & 16/12mm Anschraubtülle G1/4 black nickel (ID 7/16" OD 5/8") 15,9/11,1mm & 16/12mm Anschraubtülle G1/4 black nickel (ID 7/16" OD 5/8") 62303

und da bekomme ich keinen 16/10er schlauch rein oder?

oder ich könnte doch auch einfach tüllen nehmen und schlauchschellen dazü, dass würde mir sogar noch besser gefallen.... jedoch gibt es da keine winkel glaube ich....


----------



## Madz (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen Step 2 need Einbauinfos *

Für die nimmt man auch Perfect Seal Tüllen.


----------



## Acid (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen Step 2 need Einbauinfos *

sagt mir jetzt gerade garnichts 

schau mal so sollte es doch passen oder?

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/7615fde92af9e76b6813e91da3a3f057

falls nein könntest du mir mal einen warenkorb machen?

danke schonmal...

okai ich werde 13/10 schlauch nehmen, da ein freund von mir noch einige 13/10er anschlüsse von seiner wakü über hat....


----------



## Acid (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen Step 2 need Einbauinfos *

sooo heute ist dass zeug gekommen.... ich habe direkt mal einige bilder gemacht....

vom radiator war ich sehr positiv überrascht, sieht eigl aus wie neu auf der einen seite war sogar noch die schutzfolie drann!

Pumpe naja mittelmäßiger zustand....

ich habe hier mal bilder gemacht, hoffe jemand kann den radi idendifizieren, weil ich ihn gerne verkaufen würde bekomm ja den tfc xchanger 360....

die anschlüsse werden ebenfalls verkauft, genauso wie cpu + northbridgekühler... also falls jemand interesse hat kann er sich schonmal melden, sobald ich jedoch die bezeichnung weiß  stelle ich ihn nochmal auf den marktplatz....

Die Maße des Radiators: H 5,8 B 13,4 L 41

hier mal einige bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cpu +Northbridgekühler sehne nicht sonderlich hochwertig aus... sind sie denke ich auch mal nicht.....

Achso auf dem radiator selbst steht nichts..... nur auf der blende watercool siehe foto.....

Es wurde ja vermutet es ist ein watercool htsf tripple falls es davon nur diese version gab: http://www.a-c-shop.de/Watercool-HTSF-360-Triple kann ich ihn ausschließen da er wenn ihr dass bild großmacht nicht diese ``einkerbung`` hat sondern aus einem blech besteht hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine, und auch die maße würden nicht passen!

Wenn ihr mich fragt glaube ich das dass silberfarbene ``gestell`` außenrum selbst gebaut worden ist.......


----------



## Madz (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen Step 3 Angekommen! Bilder online !!*

Der ist noch älter, aber definitiv von Watercool. Wenn du Glück hast, bekommst du 20€.


----------



## Acid (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen Step 3 Angekommen! Bilder online !!*

okai... dann weiß ich zumindest was es für eine ist... werd ihn mal in den marktplatz stellen.....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen Step 3 Angekommen! Bilder online !!*

Es ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein HTF-3-Triple-X, denn den HTF 1 gabs nicht mit Verkleidung, der HTSF ist flacher, die Verkleidung der non -X Modelle an den Enden nicht geschlossen und der HTF-2-X verwendet auf dem einzigen Bild, das ich finden konnte andere Anschlussstücke.

Die Kühler sehen nach alten Alphacoolmodellen aus - halt alt und nicht für ihre Verstopfungsresistent bekannt, seinerzeit aber nicht das schlechteste am Markt.

Die Pumpe kann ich grad nicht 100%ig zuordnen - Eheim1046 ist klar und sollte jedem ein Begriff sein, aber was ist "993" für eine Ausführung


----------



## Acid (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen Step 3 Angekommen! Bilder online !!*

naja dass einzigste wass ich verwende ist der agb und die pumpe übergangsweise 

ehm was ich fragen wollte der agb hat 1/8zoll anschlüsse blöderweiße hab ich da nicht drann gedacht als ich bestellt habe.... und nun habe ich keine 1/8 zoll anschlüsse für 13er schlauch....

kann ich auch einfach hingehen und ein 1/8er zoll anschluss an den agb machen, daran ein 10er schlau und den 13/10 schlauch darüberstecken und mit einem kabelbinder fixieren? Oder macht dass leistungsmäßig viel aus?

Weil wenn ich jetzt neue bestell muss ich viel versandkosten zahlen für 2 anschlüsse....


edit habs gerade probiert aber dass ist mir zu unsicher... pfusch 

kennt jemand einen shop der anschlüsse anbietet und auf rechnung versendet?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen Step 3 Angekommen! Bilder online !!*

Punktuelle Verengungen haben keinen großen Einfluss auf die Leistung, aber achte drauf, dass die Konstruktion auch wirklich dicht ist.


----------



## Madz (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen Step 3 Angekommen! Bilder online !!*

Schau mal nach Adaptern für 1/8" auf 1/4"!


----------



## Acid (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen Step 3 Angekommen! Bilder online !!*

mhh ja ich weiß gibt adapter ich kann auch einfach ein anschluss nehmen von 1/8zoll auf 13/10mm schlauch....

aber dann müsste ich wegen 2 anschlüssen nochmal bei aquatuning bestellen und 10 euro versand bezahlen  und vorkasse dauert mir zulange  habe keine gedult wenn ich die teile hier liegen sehe..... 

mal schauen vvl lass ich mir auch irgendwo ein 1/4zoll gewinde in den agb schneiden....

achso ich habe noch eine frage und zwar ist im agb so ein spülteil http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...jet-Sp-lleitung-f-r-aquatube-ab-Rev--1-1.html

damit soll die scheibe frei von beschlag bleiben ka obs stimmt.... jetzt meine frage soll ich die pumpe so anschließen dass sie durch dass ventil wasser reinpumpt? oder ist dass egal?


----------



## Acid (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Step 4 Einbau Hilfe erforderlich ....*

weiß niemand ob ich den spülkanal als eingang oder als ausgang nutzten soll? sprich die pumpe dort anschließen oder ist es egal?


----------



## Madz (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Step 4 Einbau Hilfe erforderlich ....*

Die Spülleitung ist unnütze, unpraktische Geldmacherei. So muss man die Pumpe bei Befüllen immer ein und ausschalten. Mit einem Stück billigem 11/8 Schlauch, erreicht man das selbe Ergebnis, kann diesen aber wieder entfernen.


----------



## VJoe2max (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Komplettset Gekauft Informationen Step 3 Angekommen! Bilder online !!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Pumpe kann ich grad nicht 100%ig zuordnen - Eheim1046 ist klar und sollte jedem ein Begriff sein, aber was ist "993" für eine Ausführung



Ist die ganz normale 1046 in 230V-Ausführung. Hab hier gerade eine vor mir stehen mit exakt dem gleichen Typenschild  - sogar aus der gleichen Serie.


----------



## Acid (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Step 5 Pumpe da erste probleme, Hilfe erforderlich ....*

soooo heute kam dann endlich die letzte lieferung von aquatuning....

habe soweit jetzt alles eingebaut jedoch bereitet mir die pumpe einige probleme....

ich habe es folgendermaßen gemacht:
Pumpe auslass, an an agb, agb auslass an cpu, cpu auslass an radi, rasi auslass wieder an pumpe!

Hab system mit überbrückungstecker mehrmals gestartet 15 min gewartet etc um die luft rauszubekommen...... jedoch sind immernoch unmengen an luft drinn.... sprich so kleine bläßchen an den außenseiten des schlauchen wirklich sehr sehr viel.... somit ist die pumpe auch noch sehr sehr laut..... 


Nun wollte ich mal dass entlüftungsprogramm der pumpe testen, jedoch habe null ahnung wie ich den usb stecker an meinem p55 ftw anschließen muss sprich in welche richtung, nach der pinbelegung vom mainboard steht weder im handbuch etwas noch auf homepage.... 

ich hoffe jemand kann mir weiter helfen......

Gruß Andy


----------



## Infin1ty (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Step 5 Pumpe da erste probleme, Hilfe erforderlich ....*



> ich habe es folgendermaßen gemacht:
> Pumpe auslass, an an agb, agb auslass an cpu, cpu auslass an radi, rasi auslass wieder an pumpe!



Das ist nicht gut so, man sollte immer so verschlauchen:

AGB-Pumpe-Rest-AGB


----------



## Acid (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Step 5 Pumpe da erste probleme, Hilfe erforderlich ....*

ja so habe ichs doch eigl auch...

agb zu pumpe, pumpe zu radi, radi zu cpu und cpu wieder zu agb...

also dass ist total seltsam wir haben bei einem kollegen vor einigen wochen auch eine wakü eingebaut mit der gleichen pumpe da gabs die probleme garnicht....

dass ist auch irgendwie anders die luft setzt sich garnicht ab.... es ist wie als wenn kohlensäure in dem wasser wären..... also dass ist wie ein strudel... die blaßen bleiben also nicht im agb sondern durchlaufen den kreislauf immer weiter und weiter...

könnte es vvl daran liegen dass ich den aquatube schräg montiert habe?

sprich normal ist ja der ausgang unten oder oben und hinten... bei mir ist eingang links oben also etwas gedreht und ausgang normal hinten, habe den mittleren genommen.....


also ich weiß nicht, die leitung wo in die pumpe geht da sind relativ dicke blaßen drinn und bei der der aus der pumpe geht da ist dass wasser mit unendlich vielen winzigen blaßen gefüllt, da sieht dass wasser auch richtig matt aus im vergleich zu dem schlauch wo es rein geht.....

sollte ich vvl den ausgang der pumpe also da wo sie dass wasser raus drückt nicht direkt an den agb anschließen?


----------



## MetallSimon (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Step 5 Pumpe da erste probleme, Hilfe erforderlich ....*

am besten du gehst vom agb zum einlass der pumpe.dann sollte die entlüftung auch besser klappen.


----------



## Acid (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Step 5 Pumpe da erste probleme, Hilfe erforderlich ....*

so hab ich dass jetzt auch gemacht.... ich warte jetzt mal etwas ab.. sieht zwar schon besser auch doch noch nicht richtig gut....

die pumpe schaltet zwischendurch als auch mal ab an was liegt dass? ich habe kein entlüftungsprogramm aktiviert?


----------



## Acid (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Step 5 Pumpe da erste probleme, Hilfe erforderlich ....*

mhh also dass problem ist immernoch dass die blaßen so klein sind dass sie von der pumpe wieder angezogen werden... also sie gehen in den agb rein und auch wieder rauß 

könnte es denn daran liegen dass der agb schräg ist und somit ein zu großer strudel entsteht und die pumpe somit auch wieder luft mit anzieht?


----------



## MetallSimon (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Step 5 Pumpe da erste probleme, Hilfe erforderlich ....*

hast du in den agb geschaut?
is das ein strudel zu sehen??
wenn ja dann musste da einen schwamm reinlegen.
ansonsten einfach mal das gehäuse ein bisschen drehen und wenden im betrieb.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Step 5 Pumpe da erste probleme, Hilfe erforderlich ....*

In Anbetracht des geringen Abstandes zwischen AGB Ein- und Auslass, ist Schräglage sicherlich zu vermeiden. Ich würde ihn nach Möglichkeit so voll machen, dass erstmal gar keine Luft drin ist, die wieder angesaugt werden kann. Sehr feine Bläßchen sammeln sich zu größeren Blasen, wenn man den Kreislauf immer mal wieder ein paar Sekunden bis Minuten ruhen lässt.

Ne 230V Eheim hat keinerlei Möglichkeit, sich selbst aus und ein zuschalten. Wenn sie das macht, hat sie wohl nen Wackelkontakt/Kabelbruch. (geht sie wirklich ganz aus oder gerät sie nur aus dem Takt?)


----------



## Acid (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Step 5 Pumpe da erste probleme, Hilfe erforderlich ....*

@ruyven ich habe mittlerweile eine aquastream xt 12V,

jetzt geht alles, habe den agb gedreht und die anschlüsse etwas verändert..... jetzt gehts perfekt.....



bleibt nur noch dass problem mit dem blöden usb kabel... und die lüfter drehen sich auch nicht wenn ich sie daran anschließe oder gehe die standartmäßig erst bei einer gewissen temp an? habe passiv jetzt 21 grad ide....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Step 5 Pumpe da erste probleme, Hilfe erforderlich ....*

Wenn dein Mainboard die normalen USB-Header (zwei Reihen, eine mit 4, die andere mit 5 Pins) hat und die Pinbelegung nicht im Handbuch steht, dann lade dir einfach das Handbuch eines anderen Mainboards runter 
(Bei meinem Gigabyte EP45T-UD3P steht sie z.B. drin)

Solange du keinen Zugriff auf die Einstellungen der Pumpe hast, macht es wenig Sinn, sich mit der Luftersteuerung zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Acid (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Step 5 Pumpe da erste probleme, Hilfe erforderlich ....*

stimmt darauf bin ich garnicht gekommen 

ich glaube ich habe die elektronik der pumpe zerstört  hatte mal wieder keine gedult  trau mich garnicht zu schreiben was ich da vollbracht habe xDD

ich habe dass kabel von der pumpe ausversehen in den IEEE 1394a header gesteckt... naja immerhin hatte er auch 4 u. 5 pin... heißt nur anders 

es hat kurz gefunkt dann hab ichs sofort weg... pumpe stockte kurz läuft aber seit dem tadellos weiter....jedoch wenn ich sie an den usb header anschließe wird sie nicht erkannt 

ist dass möglich dass irgendwas an der pumpe defekt ist un sie deshalb nicht erkannt wird? Die funktion jedoch nicht beeinträchtigt sie also weiterhin einwandfrei läuft? 

Falls ja gibt es dass ``zerstörte`` teil einzeln zu kaufen? Oder soll ich direkt so ein upgrade set kaufen?


----------



## Madz (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Step 6 Pumpe zerstört *

Du musst die Pumpe zu Aquacomputer einschicken und die Reperatur selbst zahlen.


----------



## Xylezz (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Step 6 Pumpe zerstört *



> *Wichtiger Hinweis:*
> Bitte lesen Sie IMMER vor der Inbetriebnahme die Anleitung! Die Pumpe kann kaputt gehen, wenn man den USB-Stecker falsch herum einsteckt. Solche Schäden fallen nicht unter die Garantie, Aquacomputer verweigert den Austausch von Pumpen, die durch solche Fehler zerstört wurden!!! Wir möchten Sie des Weiteren darum bitten darauf zu verzichten selbst zerstörte Pumpen bei uns einzuschicken, da dies nur zu einem hohen Bearbeitungsaufwand führt.



Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Standard Version Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Standard Version 49050

MfG Xy


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü Step 5 Pumpe da erste probleme, Hilfe erforderlich ....*



Acid schrieb:


> stimmt darauf bin ich garnicht gekommen
> 
> ich glaube ich habe die elektronik der pumpe zerstört  hatte mal wieder keine gedult  trau mich garnicht zu schreiben was ich da vollbracht habe xDD
> 
> ...



Hört sich für mich so an, als ob du den USB-Controller zerstört hättest. Für eine Reperatur müsste man dann die ganze Platine austauschen - sowas sollte doch einzeln bestellbar sein. Es gibt jedenfalls auch ein upgrade-Kit für die Aquastream (ohne XT), das eine vergleichbare Platine enthält, aber ich weiß nicht, wie der Temperatursensor (den nur die XT hat) angebunden wird (wenn du sie zerlegst: mach Bilder  ). Das darfst du aber nicht mit einem Upgrade innerhalb der XT-Familie verwechseln - da bekommt man nur einen Freischalt-Code und ggf. Zubehör, da die eigentlich Hardware in allen XT vorhanden ist. (außer in deiner)


----------



## Acid (16. März 2010)

*AW: Wakü Step 7 Xspc AGB + Laing Pumpe Frage*

hi,

da ich keinen neuen thread eröffnen möchte, schreib ich meine frage einfach hier rein. Und zwar möchte ich mir diesen AGB kaufen: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC Laing DDC Ausgleichsbehälter Dual Bay 5,25" für 1 Laing Pumpe XSPC Laing DDC Ausgleichsbehälter Dual Bay 5,25" für 1 Laing Pumpe 52129

Da man dort ja intern eine laing pumpe verbauen kann richtig?

Nun meine frage, welche laing kann man verbauen? Gibt ja verschiedene modelle? Am besten mit link.....

Und wie wird es lautstärkemäßig aussehen?

Gruß Andy


----------



## Madz (16. März 2010)

*AW: Wakü Step 7 Xspc AGB + Laing Pumpe Frage*

Den kann ich dir leider nicht empfehlen, da die Pumpe darin schön vibriert.


----------



## Acid (16. März 2010)

*AW: Wakü Step 7 Xspc AGB + Laing Pumpe Frage*

verdammt  hätte schon gepasst, aber danke auf jedenfall, denn das hätte mich definitiv gestört!

Und es gibt warscheinlich kein agb, für ne 2 laufwerkschächte wo eine lian reinpasst und leise ist?

mhh naja wenn nicht, verbau ich pumpe eben woanders...... wäre eben nur sehr praktisch gewesen... sind irgendwelche agb`s für 2x laufwerksschächte besonders empfehlenswert?


----------



## Madz (16. März 2010)

*AW: Wakü Step 7 Xspc AGB + Laing Pumpe Frage*

Du brauchst eigentlich nur diesen:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC 5,25" Bay Reservoir Aluminium XSPC 5,25" Bay Reservoir Alu Front 45208

Der reicht locker aus.


----------

